# BBW's and Skinny Dudes



## patmcf

Hello everyone,

I apologize if this question has been asked before on Dimensions, but I would like to know what the BBW's out there think of being with a skinny guy? I realize it always comes down to the individual, as attraction is a subjective thing. However, I would appreciate anyone who can answer my question in any way shape or form. 

I ask this because I am skinny as hell (6'0, 150ish) 

Thank you.


----------



## Aust99

Your right, it is each persons personal preference... I personally like a lot of different body types and when it comes down to it, I find the personality of the person will win me over more then their body type long term... :happy:

Don't think this will help much but it's my 2 cents...


----------



## LovelyLiz

Yep, I'm with Aust. 

Us BBWs are a very diverse bunch...we don't share a mind. Some only like the skinnies, some only like the fatties, and some of us (me for example) like pretty much everything. 

To be honest, it's a lot easier for me to find a guy I'd want to bed than I guy I'd want to have an extended conversation with.

But anyway, yeah, don't sweat it. Be a good, decent, interesting guy and some fine, fat hottie will dig ya.


----------



## BigCutieAnya

mcbeth said:


> Yep, I'm with Aust.
> 
> Us BBWs are a very diverse bunch...we don't share a mind. Some only like the skinnies, some only like the fatties, and some of us (me for example) like pretty much everything.
> 
> To be honest, it's a lot easier for me to find a guy I'd want to bed than I guy I'd want to have an extended conversation with.
> 
> But anyway, yeah, don't sweat it. Be a good, decent, interesting guy and some fine, fat hottie will dig ya.



Ha! Well spoken my dear! It is much easier to find a man who attracts me physically than a man I actually want to share something meaningful with.

For me sex does not have to be deeply romantic, meaningful or whatever. However, if I am going to date someone there has to be something upstairs!

That said, I have had some REALLY great sexual experiences with skinny guys, I think simply because (on a purely physical level) they can reach the deep spots better than a guy with more padding on his thighs or tummy.

I LOVE sex in general and every body type has its advantages and disadvantages. The only disadvantage for me with a skinny guy is that I like it rough most of the time and well...skinny guys pelvises leave bruises on me most of the time. Sometimes very worth the pain.


----------



## spiritangel

well I have been with short guys, medium build and skinny, the ex was skinny and tall ish, but to be honest they were all good looking in my eyeys because I loved them, one of my exes is visually impaired only has 20% vision in one eye, but that never bothered me I treated him like I treat anyone else shame I cant say the same for him, I totally think it is up to the person, for me good looks are an added bonus but I would much rather that the persons insides be wonderful, than the outside. As for build, well that totally depends on the person inside for me,


----------



## patmcf

Thrilled with these responses!

Much obliged.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Love tall skinny guys!


----------



## patmcf

I agree that personality is definitely paramount in any relationship. Surely if the only connection you have with your partner is that of a raging libido then you are destined for failure. However, sexual attraction is still incredibly important. I say this from my own personal experience. My entire life I have been dating skinny girls with whom I felt some sort of connection with on the basis of personality. With these women, however, I have had lackluster sex lives. The reason for breaking up would almost always come down to unfulfilled sexual desires. 

It was only recently that I identified myself as a FA and have started to pursued BBW's. The last girl I dated I had incredible sex with, but I really did not feel a connection beyond that (nothing is perfect!). I guess the point I am trying to make is that I am in sort of a quandary when it comes to relationships. I am longing for a BBW with whom I can feel emotionally connected to. Am I being too damn picky?

Thanks for listening


----------



## Tau

Long and lean *nomnom* I have a particular obsession with men's hipbones so the sharper the better  Also what all the other lovely ladies have said - it really varies. Oddly enough I only ever want to have sex with the guys I can have a conversation with - and that combination is extremely difficult to find. Sex without that link just isn't as mindblowing as the brainy kind.


----------



## AnnMarie

patmcf said:


> I agree that personality is definitely paramount in any relationship. Surely if the only connection you have with your partner is that of a raging libido then you are destined for failure. However, sexual attraction is still incredibly important. I say this from my own personal experience. My entire life I have been dating skinny girls with whom I felt some sort of connection with on the basis of personality. With these women, however, I have had lackluster sex lives. The reason for breaking up would almost always come down to unfulfilled sexual desires.
> 
> It was only recently that I identified myself as a FA and have started to pursued BBW's. The last girl I dated I had incredible sex with, but I really did not feel a connection beyond that (nothing is perfect!). I guess the point I am trying to make is that I am in sort of a quandary when it comes to relationships. I am longing for a BBW with whom I can feel emotionally connected to. Am I being too damn picky?
> 
> Thanks for listening



No, not too picky at all. I think wanting the sexual connection and the emotional/mental is normal, worthy, and excellent. I wish you much luck! 


And to answer the original questions.... mmmmmm, tall and skinny....mmmmmmmmmm


uh... what was the question? :blush:


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

I like a variety of looks but I have to say I enjoy a body that contrasts very strongly with mine. 

Toned, athletic, lean and fit...contrasted with my chubby, fat, very curvy, and voluptuous build. &#9829;

I also like, but definitely not exclusively as again I like all sorts of guys, contrasts in other ways for merely aesthetic reasons such as skin color, culture and so forth.

There's a lot of this contrast physically with my partner.

Intelligence and personality overall is a given. I really have a thing for geeks and nerds. LOL Maybe a guy who is both should be called a Neek or a Gerd. LOL


----------



## cinnamitch

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> I like a variety of looks but I have to say I enjoy a body that contrasts very strongly with mine.
> 
> Toned, athletic, lean and fit...contrasted with my chubby, fat, very curvy, and voluptuous build. &#9829;
> 
> I also like, but definitely not exclusively as again I like all sorts of guys, contrasts in other ways for merely aesthetic reasons such as skin color, culture and so forth.
> 
> There's a lot of this contrast physically with my partner.
> 
> Intelligence and personality overall is a given. I really have a thing for geeks and nerds. LOL Maybe a guy who is both should be called a Neek or a Gerd. LOL



Gerd-Gastroesophageal reflux disease ( so you wanna call a guy heartburn huh?):happy:


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

cinnamitch said:


> Gerd-Gastroesophageal reflux disease ( so you wanna call a guy heartburn huh?):happy:



LOL!! True. 

Well there are entries on Urban Dictionary for both neek and gerd. But you're right, neek is better...sounds better too.

*Neek*

*Gerd*

Dorks are now popular too. I take it that to be a dork -today- means to be someone who has awkward, eccentric, quirky, odd and/or silly traits in a charming and cute way...whereas before, it meant you were a bumbling, aloof, space cadet minded idiot. LOL


----------



## *Ravenous*

theres nothing wrong with skinny for me...I am a height person myself I like someone atleast 6'2 with an awesome personality but if your personality sucks then you as a whole will suck


----------



## BigCutieAnya

I will agree with the above posts: The is absolutely NOTHING wrong with having a preference that comes with standards. I for one would rather be single than be with someone who I do not mesh with. My basic requirements for dating someone are: There has to be good conversation even if we do not have much in common. There has to be a mutual attraction; physically and mentally. Hopefully we mesh on a spiritual level as well. 

That said, if you are super super picky that is fine and dandy, just be aware you may not easily find what you are looking for. Be able to deal with being without if you must have exactly what you want. I think this was said in a different post and I most wholeheartedly agree.

I think skinny guys get a LOT more slack from fellow men than from women. Though in my observations skinny guys are more often than not very self conscious about their weight and build than say a fat tall guy. Certainly fat guys get a lot of grief as well but I think skinny guys get the brunt of this. A fat and tall guy may get messed with by other guys but the feel of it is not nearly as demeaning as when a gentleman slight of build is picked on by their male peers.

For instance: How many times have you heard a fat guy referred to as: A tank, A shit-brick house, Line-Backer etc...Of course there are also the deregatory comments, I'm not saying they don't exist. I think men are generally more accepting of a man with a larger build. 

Where the skinny guy gets called, at best: little, tiny, small...At worst: twig, skeleton, weak etc. 

In reality most of the thin guys I have known have been on the strong side and are very limber etc.

In the end, don't worry about it! I hope you have seen through this post that there are women who are attracted to your body type and even greatly turned on by it! Happy hunting tall one!


----------



## KittyKitten

patmcf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I apologize if this question has been asked before on Dimensions, but I would like to know what the BBW's out there think of being with a skinny guy? I realize it always comes down to the individual, as attraction is a subjective thing. However, I would appreciate anyone who can answer my question in any way shape or form.
> 
> I ask this because I am skinny as hell (6'0, 150ish)
> 
> Thank you.



Hey love, I do like skinny guys. I find attractiveness in any shape of men. Men to me are just sexy. Love 'em all. Even though my man right now is bear looking man, tall with a nice round belly that I love, I have dated skinny men in the past. Attraction is attraction.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

personality is the key to any good relationship. sex is sex, but if you want to be able to continue past that...then there has to be a mental/personality base there. i am much more attracted to someone based on their intelligence, wit and personality than i am based soley on their looks. i love smart boys 

honestly, i believe skinny guys do tend to be more fa. just from my past experience, they tend to like the fact that they are itty bitty and the girl is larger. they are drawn to large, strong women in general. i am not sure what triggers this in them, maybe because they have body issues of their own being super thin or such, but i believe their own size does play a role in their decision to date big girls.

who i date is based on a combination of attraction and personality. i do seem to be a stick boy magnet these days, but if they don't have the personality/smarts to keep me enticed, they fall into the catch and release zone. 

i know this sounds a bit harsh, but i do like dating skinny men better. while i would never not date someone based soley on their size, logistically let's face it, big on big can be more difficult. skinny guys do have that advantage when dating big girls. 

patmcf...always be true to yourself. that is all i can offer. know what you like and never be afraid to go for it. there is a smart, funny, cute bbw co-ed out there just waitin to meet you. i say go for it.


----------



## patmcf

bobbleheaddoll said:


> ...always be true to yourself



What a simple, yet elegant way to put it


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

I have noticed that I always attract skinny men, however my physical preference for a man is a man that is larger than myself. That does not mean I will NOT be with someone who is skinny. I am open to dating anyone


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> *I have noticed that I always attract skinny men,* however my physical preference for a man is a man that is larger than myself. That does not mean I will NOT be with someone who is skinny. I am open to dating anyone



I spent years making jokes/cracks about "skinny guys with hats". If anyone in the room will hit on me, it will be the skinny guy wearing a hat....:blink:


----------



## WomanlyHips

My vote is for taller skinny men...


----------



## aussieamazonwoman

Like some others who have responded to this thread, I don;t have a particular "type" physically. Yes I had a lovely boyfriend for years, who was shorter than me and skinny. We connected mentally, had fireworks physically and a very deep emotional connection.

For me now, anyone I consider having a relationship with has to have the ability to communicate, be sexy to me (and this is about chemistry in my opinion), and be a decent human being.


----------



## msbard90

My boyfriend is 6'2", 160 lbs. I like guys tall and slender, personally, but I have thought guys of all sizes are attractive at points in my life. I've crushed on guys of all types. The personality makes the guy a winner.


----------



## pinkflower26

I like slim athletic men ! 

but i have only been with slim men,


----------



## thinguyforbbw

patmcf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I apologize if this question has been asked before on Dimensions, but I would like to know what the BBW's out there think of being with a skinny guy? I realize it always comes down to the individual, as attraction is a subjective thing. However, I would appreciate anyone who can answer my question in any way shape or form.
> 
> I ask this because I am skinny as hell (6'0, 150ish)
> 
> Thank you.



you don't have anything to worry about, patmcf. From what I have learnt over the years by looking at dating sites and forums is that most big women do not have a problem with a tall skinny guy, and will happily date one. However, if you happen to be a shorter skinny guy like me (5 ft 7, 110 lbs) ... then God help you! lol
So be grateful of what you are, and good luck in finding your (SS)BBW


----------



## ChickletsBBW

I've dated all shapes and sizes of men but in the past 10 years or so.. I tend to be more attracted to thin/slim guys. But personality will win over body size anyday.. but there does have to be some physical attraction.


----------



## Kimber23

I think everyone has a great answer, for me personally I prefer skinnier guys. But I must admit that my current boyfriend and I probably cross the line on a healthy size, IMO. For instance I am 5'6" and 300lbs and he is 5'6" and 140lbs, a little little guy. Obviously I have no idea what society thinks of us, but even I have an issue with the size difference at times... so bottomline, I'm with everyone else it's all about preference.


----------



## StickMan

Heh, I'm 5'7" and 115 lbs (I may be up to 120 now, haven't checked.) and my girlfriend finds me attractive in part because of this. (Of course, she isn't exactly plus-size herself, but she is gaining. :happy: )


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna

Before My current bf, I was always wife skinny, lanky looking guys. It was never a preference or on purpose, but they mostly fit into that goth/skater boy thing I had going for while. I do find they at times they can be more fun in bed and easier to get in certain positions with my big body.


----------



## jewels_mystery

I have dated guys of all sizes and heights. That really does not matter to me. I am more interested in their personality and how we connect.


----------



## CastingPearls

Spouse is average size. I've dated all sizes except perhaps my own because I couldn't wrap my head around sex, logistically speaking. 

I come from a fat family and size/weight/fat was and has always been a non-issue except for a few strange conversations with my father who was clearly projecting his own poor self-image. My poor parents were the ONLY fatties in their families and were practically tortured for it. My mother was only a size 16 but in the 50's and 60's that was socially unacceptable.

Even when I was very small (I've never known a thin day in my life), I've loved my jiggly thighs and belly and chubby cheeks (both sets)..even if it was secretly so. 

In fact, a big obstacle I had to overcome (for health reasons) was that every time I tried to lose weight it was to please others. To blend in. To be acceptable. But the problem was that I REALLY REALLY LIKED ME and F*CK anyone who didn't accept me as I was. I was not going to lose weight for those mongrels. I did eventually lose a lot of weight. For me. But that too had its consequences, some of which I will have to contend with for the rest of my life.

Okay, so I think I'm off topic at this point so let me try to hop back on:
Other people's size never affected my attraction to people. 
The way they carried themselves, their confidence, their sense of humor, the way they treated others--these things attracted me. 

The only thing I have to confess is that I avoided dating very thin short men because I avoided fat stereotypes and the ones I came across seemed too over-eager for my taste. I felt like a mountain they needed to conquer and didn't view or respect them as an equal, which for me is crucial in a relationship. I was and still am insufferably (and likely pathologically) choosy.


----------



## AnnMarie

I'm still in favor of this.


----------



## kayes22

I find thin and tall guys incredibly attractive. i don't think you have anything to worry about :happy:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

I loves me a tall man!!!!


----------



## gobettiepurple

*I know as a newbie, the thought of me with someone skinner than me is somewhat frightening, but its only because I am new at being open to FA's. I didn't even know that a man could possibly find me attractive as I am, even though I have loved myself all my life - my experience has been that FA's or "chubbby chasers" as my mother calls them, were only after an easy lay. 

For me, this site has really opened my eyes. Part of joining this site is allowing yourself to open up to new possibilities. There are plenty of fish in the sea, and I believe that there is one person out there for everyone. Being unique human beings might mean that we have to wait a little bit longer to find that Mr. of Mrs. Right. And its not necessarily a romantic prince charming complex, but I know in my heart that there is some guy out there willing to love me for me, and that means ALL of me, just like I will love him for ALL of him.So don;t worry about being skinny, its just who you are!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I loves me a tall man!!!!



I'll take a short man with a job though


----------



## CastingPearls

Today I was in the supermarket for the first time since it was remodeled. I got my fresh fruits and veggies then moseyed on over to the deli counter that has doubled in length. Too busy salivating over the new pasta salad selections, I didn't notice a very VERY tall lanky attractive man approach me asking me something about a substitute for a ham they were out of, what kind of bread he should get, could I recommend a good mustard...I wondered why he just didn't ask the lady behind the counter who was patiently waiting because she would have given him a slice of whatever he wanted...and then I focused and realized (by his silly lopsided smile) that he was flirting with me...and he had to be 10 years younger than me and for the first time in years I blushed. He must've been around 6'7!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> Today I was in the supermarket for the first time since it was remodeled. I got my fresh fruits and veggies then moseyed on over to the deli counter that has doubled in length. Too busy salivating over the new pasta salad selections, I didn't notice a very VERY tall lanky attractive man approach me asking me something about a substitute for a ham they were out of, what kind of bread he should get, could I recommend a good mustard...I wondered why he just didn't ask the lady behind the counter who was patiently waiting because she would have given him a slice of whatever he wanted...and then I focused and realized (by his silly lopsided smile) that he was flirting with me...and he had to be 10 years younger than me and for the first time in years I blushed. He must've been around 6'7!!



Did you tell him that you know a good place to put his meat?    :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you tell him that you know a good place to put his meat?    :doh:


Oh God I love you. And I'm out of rep. No, for once in my life I was speechless.


----------



## the hanging belly

Well the two boyfriends I've had have both been skinnier than me, my ex was fat (probably 15kgs lighter than me) and my current boyfriend is chubby (yet very fit). I prefer fat men, but I could handle being with a skinny guy. Height is my big thing though, as I'm fairly tall myself I have a strong preference for somebody thats taller than me (even only slightly). But its not looks that matter, thats for sure


----------



## ErrataStigmata

I adore tall, slender guys! As well as short chubby ones. And everything in between and beyond those. The way I see it, there are advantages to all body types. Any BBW who has an open mind, will be open to you, and you should be seeking open minded people to date anyway! C:


----------



## kristineirl

I've dated men of various sizes, but I've found that there's something really magical in cuddling with a skinny guy and being able to wrap my arms around him.


----------



## superodalisque

i date all types but thin is generally not my preference. i'm more of an average to heavy girl. they are cute but they don't generally do it for me personally. i have been into a few guys who were very thin. but not that many.


----------



## TexasSSBBWCutie

I, like most of the other ladies here it seems, have dated all shapes and sizes. My 1st ex hubby was tall and thin (6'2", 150lbs), the second was a BHM (6'7", 450lbs.). I don't really have a specific size or type of man that I am attracted to. I like big guys, thin guys, tall guys, short too...but would prefer they be taller than me, which isn't real hard to do (I'm 5'5", 419lbs.)..lol. Personality is the biggest factor. I think just about everyone has said that. I do admit to being more drawn to thinner men, and as terrible as this might sound, because sexually, it's just "easier". Two big folks tryin to get it on is sometimes more work than pleasure (as I learned with ex #2). Speaking only for myself here of course.


----------



## shygirl

I like me a tall, skinny guy. :happy:


----------



## katherine22

I like a thin man - I like the contrast he provides. I love to see his thin body entwined and enchanted by my body.


----------



## balletguy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you tell him that you know a good place to put his meat?    :doh:



now thats just funny


----------



## kristineirl

TexasSSBBWCutie said:


> Personality is the biggest factor. I think just about everyone has said that. I do admit to being more drawn to thinner men, and as terrible as this might sound, because sexually, it's just "easier". Two big folks tryin to get it on is sometimes more work than pleasure (as I learned with ex #2). Speaking only for myself here of course.



Personality is indeed the biggest factor hands down. 

I agree with you on the whole sexual aspect of this. My BHM ex and I would find ways to make sex more pleasurable by finding positions that worked out for the both of us :]


----------



## Joe944

As a heavier guy I've noticed that most bigger girls are mostly attracted to skinny guys, as exemplified by the majority of the female posters in this thread. This is in multiple circles of friends over the last ten years or so that I've experienced this. Granted I never really had the confidence to make a move on skinny OR larger ladies it's hard to say but thin guys would get the attention every time even if their intentions were obviously a lot less sincere.

Enough jaded fat guy talk from me.  Also, big guys get WAY more flak than the really skinny guys and tend to have way less confidence in my experience. I have a lot more confidence now, although I'm still terrible at actually making a move on a woman.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

I've been with guys of all sizes, from 98lbs (granted, he was only 5foot) to around 430lbs. Each body type has its own pros and cons, and I like them all! Seriously dont worry about being too thin. It's just as silly as some of us big girls worrying about being too fat to attract someone we like.... it's just wrong, nobody is too fat OR too thin to find someone they'll be very happy with!


----------



## jenboo

patmcf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I apologize if this question has been asked before on Dimensions, but I would like to know what the BBW's out there think of being with a skinny guy? I realize it always comes down to the individual, as attraction is a subjective thing. However, I would appreciate anyone who can answer my question in any way shape or form.
> 
> I ask this because I am skinny as hell (6'0, 150ish)
> 
> Thank you.



I generally like all sorts of men, but have to say that taller, slender men are my preference. For me it is more comfortable because we are able to get closer and usually their arms are long enough to get around me!! I usually end up thinking we look like a "d" or a "b" but get a kick out of that


----------



## KittyKitten

It seems that most of the time I see an overweight/obese man, he is with some skinny female. However, I see thin men with BBWs. 

Just my observations.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I tend to prefer guys who are tall and slim/skinny. Always did, lol. 

I was fortunate to grow up as one of the boys who just happened to be best friends with the popular boys and they were the tall and slim boys next door. Well... I've grown out of the "boy next door" thing (mostly) but the tall and slim has always been around, haha.


----------



## Lamia

I like men. It really doesn't matter what they look like. I have a personality type rather than a physical type. I know it sounds cheesy, but it's true. 

Duran Duran
Patrick Stewart
Oliver Platt
Hal Sparks
Patton Oswalt
Brian Denehy
Jim Gaffigan

I will say though one time I had an instant physical attraction to a guy on sight. It happened one time in my life. I came around the corner of a hospital and he was standing in the hallway. He was very tall, long black hair with a long black coat. He looked dangerous. I think it's more that my brain went JOHN TAYLOR, than anything else...anyway I felt like I had been struck by lightening. It was hot.


----------



## Christov

Skinny (as in, if I was any thinner I'd cease to exist) dude here, *love* the contrast between myself and the larger ladies. S'hawt.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I quite love the contrast too. I think that's what I really like. I'm attracted to what could be considered my visual opposite. Given I am shirt, fat, and dark, I like the opposite in all ways the most. Contast to me is sexy.


----------



## Christov

It's kinda like short girls liking tall guys or short guys liking tall girls, only with width I guess, haha.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Damned typos, lol. But yeah, it's really just like it. And man... Have I ever met a lot of people like that! lol.


----------



## lalatx

I like the contrast in size as well. I also like taller guys b.c the difference in height is attractive to me ( I am 5 ft 4 in).


----------



## tinytoddy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've been with guys of all sizes, from 98lbs (granted, he was only 5foot) to around 430lbs. Each body type has its own pros and cons, and I like them all! Seriously dont worry about being too thin. It's just as silly as some of us big girls worrying about being too fat to attract someone we like.... it's just wrong, nobody is too fat OR too thin to find someone they'll be very happy with!

Well Angie that gives Tiny Toddy some hope then!!


----------



## Mikaila

I tend to like men of all sizes. For snuggling I want a big boy to hold tight but when it comes to sexual stuff its so much easier with someone who is smaller. (Just from my experiences here)

I love a tall man but since im tall myself, i've only ever really dated shorter guys lol


----------



## JennysCurves

I prefer tall and thin, athletic or tall and average guys. Tall is a must for me, Im 5'9" and like to wear heels. lol


----------



## Yoroi

Not much for the skinnier persons, if asked generally :I. Man has to have meat! Either it's muscle or fat - don't care. Muscles are better for staring though(I am a woman after all). But chubbier body feels more comfortable. I like a man who is soft and round; like a stuffed animal~ #^w^#.


----------



## curveyme

As a SSBBW, I've always been intrigued with BHM - but NEVER wind up with one. It seems like I attract the tall skinny dudes or shorter/small-framed guys. 
Just give me a guy who is younger and likes being a MAN - and it's all good, regardless of height or build!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Now this sounds like my kind of forum XD
I'm skinny as heck, 120 lbs at 5'10". (hence the nickname "Ghost")

But I want to ask, for those who don't mind the skinny guys, would you rather have them slightly athletic or don't matter to you. Like I'm athletic and play a lot of sports, so to the (SS)BBW's out there, what's your preference on skinny guys when it comes to being athletic or not?


----------



## Bron82

Personally, my taste in men covers a pretty broad spectrum from short to tall, and skinny to girthy. So, to answer the question about a preference for skinny versus athletic guys - I like both. 

Personality, character, and sense of humor are the deciding factors in which guy I would fall for first...


----------



## njcoach

JennysCurves said:


> I prefer tall and thin, athletic or tall and average guys. Tall is a must for me, Im 5'9" and like to wear heels. lol



damn you dont like tall and fat im 6' 265


----------



## curveyme

Now this sounds like my kind of forum XD
I'm skinny as heck, 120 lbs at 5'10". (hence the nickname "Ghost")

But I want to ask, for those who don't mind the skinny guys, would you rather have them slightly athletic or don't matter to you. Like I'm athletic and play a lot of sports, so to the (SS)BBW's out there, what's your preference on skinny guys when it comes to being athletic or not?


Ghost,
IMHO muscles and athletic are good things!


----------



## icmasticc

I've always wanted to know this as well. Every big girl I've ever encountered said they liked skinny guys alot more than big guys lol. Their reasons were funny but it's cool to see that there actually is a mix to what BBW and SSBBW actually like. 

I wish I had a more up to date picture though, because my current avatar is all I could find lol. I'm a weight-lifting/exercise enthusiast. In my current avatar, I'm 6'0 and 165 lbs. Right now though I'm 6'1 and 175 lbs. It's not much of a difference in numbers but I look a hell of a lot different from my pic. Words used to describe me physically by others usually are ripped, built, soild and things of that nature. I'll try to get an updated pic soon though lol.


----------



## piratechops

JennysCurves said:


> Tall is a must for me, Im 5'9" and like to wear heels. lol



I'm 5' 11" and I feel the same, being able to look up into a man's eyes is sexy for me.

Whether or not I can then look down and see his feet past his stomach is irrelevant as far as preferences go!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

CarlaSixx said:


> I quite love the contrast too. I think that's what I really like. I'm attracted to what could be considered my visual opposite. Given I am shirt, fat, and dark, I like the opposite in all ways the most. Contast to me is sexy.



Well in that case I'm pretty much the opposite of you. I'm a lengthy, skinny, and pale guy. I think a "visual opposite" is kind of sexy in a way, mixes things up a bit


----------



## CarlaSixx

Exactly! 

And besides... Who doesn't love a ball and a stick?
Get creative!


----------



## TaniaLilly

I've only every been with one guy and he was slim. 

But honestly the only thing that was a bit funny was his height since I'm a bit of a short one and he was 6'2. 

But really size doesn't matter to me, give me a guy with a great mind and heart over body anyday


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

CarlaSixx said:


> Exactly!
> 
> And besides... Who doesn't love a ball and a stick?
> Get creative!



Couldn't have said it any better myself


----------



## mossystate

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Now this sounds like my kind of forum XD
> I'm skinny as heck, 120 lbs at 5'10". (hence the nickname "Ghost")
> 
> But I want to ask, for those who don't mind the skinny guys, would you rather have them slightly athletic or don't matter to you. Like I'm athletic and play a lot of sports, so to the (SS)BBW's out there, what's your preference on skinny guys when it comes to being athletic or not?




The most important thing is that the man, no matter his preference, not keep his preference a secret. If there is any...any...smell on him that he is hoping nobody finds out he prefers fat women......then his body will not matter, because he should just stay in his closet, by himself. Might need a bigger closet if he plans on working out.


----------



## calauria

Christov said:


> It's kinda like short girls liking tall guys or short guys liking tall girls, only with width I guess, haha.



Dude!! I'll rock ur world!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

calauria said:


> Dude!! I'll rock ur world!!



He's jailbait, though  lol.


----------



## Christov

Am not!

I just look like it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov said:


> Am not!
> 
> I just look like it.



I know silly  I'm just picking on you cuz you're cute. Sheesh. 
Way to ruin the fun


----------



## LovelyLiz

I like skinny dudes. I like fat dudes. I like average dudes.

Recently I was talking to a skinny FA about this, and I realized that there are unique and kind of specific things I like about the different body types (and of course it gets more unique with each different individual). But I can name a few things in particular that I really really like about skinny guys that is not something that comes with fatter guys, BUT also unique things about the bodies of fatter guys that are unique to them and cannot be found in skinny guys, plus things about tall guys or short guys that are unique to experiences with them.

Bodies are so great in their diversity. I just love bodies in all their body-ness. :happy:


----------



## paintsplotch

patmcf said:


> I agree that personality is definitely paramount in any relationship. Surely if the only connection you have with your partner is that of a raging libido then you are destined for failure. However, sexual attraction is still incredibly important. I say this from my own personal experience. My entire life I have been dating skinny girls with whom I felt some sort of connection with on the basis of personality. With these women, however, I have had lackluster sex lives. The reason for breaking up would almost always come down to unfulfilled sexual desires.
> 
> It was only recently that I identified myself as a FA and have started to pursued BBW's. The last girl I dated I had incredible sex with, but I really did not feel a connection beyond that (nothing is perfect!). I guess the point I am trying to make is that I am in sort of a quandary when it comes to relationships. I am longing for a BBW with whom I can feel emotionally connected to. Am I being too damn picky?
> 
> Thanks for listening



definitely not too picky....... refreshing definitely.... awesome dude. dont change lol

there is a thread about bhm who are "just husky"....

for me...... i like TALL. i like tall cuz the dudes arms are longer to hug me.. lol... im weird like that.

ive dated bigger men.... ive dated short, tall, super thin, and super sized.

what i was looking for and still look for is a guy with heart and soul .... someone who makes me laugh and feel beautiful.

there are dudes that would love to do the deed with me..... but i havent gone near them cuz i want more.

i think overall, i tend to go for tall and skinny...... but its the personality that always wins me over.

if there is a group of guys and its the short bald heavy dude that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside....... trust me, he wins. 

for now..... since i am unlucky in love...... i just put myself out there and hope that someone notices me as a person. i think most of us want that.... girls and guys alike.... yes?


----------



## paintsplotch

Joe944 said:


> As a heavier guy I've noticed that most bigger girls are mostly attracted to skinny guys, as exemplified by the majority of the female posters in this thread. This is in multiple circles of friends over the last ten years or so that I've experienced this. Granted I never really had the confidence to make a move on skinny OR larger ladies it's hard to say but thin guys would get the attention every time even if their intentions were obviously a lot less sincere.
> 
> Enough jaded fat guy talk from me.  Also, big guys get WAY more flak than the really skinny guys and tend to have way less confidence in my experience. I have a lot more confidence now, although I'm still terrible at actually making a move on a woman.



dude..... you are damned handsome..... too bad you live in the wrong state lol


----------



## paintsplotch

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Now this sounds like my kind of forum XD
> I'm skinny as heck, 120 lbs at 5'10". (hence the nickname "Ghost")
> 
> But I want to ask, for those who don't mind the skinny guys, would you rather have them slightly athletic or don't matter to you. Like I'm athletic and play a lot of sports, so to the (SS)BBW's out there, what's your preference on skinny guys when it comes to being athletic or not?



hmm... to me it doesnt matter.... as long as he doesnt mind me watching him do the exercise while i have a bon bon or three.....


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I must admit that I have a preference for taller, lanky men. It's been that way since I first saw David Bowie on tv at age 8. Bowie himself is not a super tall guy, but when you see a rock star on tv for the first time, they look 10 feet tall.

My first serious relationship was with a very Bowie-ish guy in college who was about 5'8" tall. After we broke up 5 years later, I dated guys of all variety of shapes and sizes, from taller, thinner guys to shorter, stockier guys. My preference these days is still for lankier men, but what attracts me far more than the physical is mental and emotional attraction. If he's got a witty sense of humor, intelligence, caring, shares some of my interests and, most importantly, is interested in _me_, that goes a lot farther in attracting me to a guy than his physical appearance.


----------



## Britty

patmcf said:


> It was only recently that I identified myself as a FA and have started to pursued BBW's. The last girl I dated I had incredible sex with, but I really did not feel a connection beyond that (nothing is perfect!). I guess the point I am trying to make is that I am in sort of a quandary when it comes to relationships. I am longing for a BBW with whom I can feel emotionally connected to. Am I being too damn picky?
> 
> Thanks for listening



Not at all. Why shouldn't you have the total package?


----------



## MadameMedusa

Hey, I'm new here but I just wanted to put in my 2 cents. I am a big gal and I love me some tall, skinny, firm, fit guys.


----------



## handyman

i am slender muscular and love big women


----------



## Ample Pie

plus one (+1)


----------



## BBWBecky

I'm a BBW that seems to have always dated a skinny guy....don't know why that is...the smallest guy was 150's to 250's or so I dated two bigger guys one was around 325 and the other around 450 or so..
I just think that it all depend on one anothers attraction....although I would love having a BHM in my life...the only guys that seems really interested in me more are the smaller guys


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

I'm a ssbbw & one of my lovers is a 5'7" sweetie of a guy:wubu: that's a slim yet muscular & strong 142Lbs. The heaviest he's ever been.
*honestly I think he looks more like 130Lbs to me.*


----------



## Ample Pie

Joe944 said:


> As a heavier guy I've noticed that most bigger girls are mostly attracted to skinny guys, as exemplified by the majority of the female posters in this thread. This is in multiple circles of friends over the last ten years or so that I've experienced this. Granted I never really had the confidence to make a move on skinny OR larger ladies it's hard to say but thin guys would get the attention every time even if their intentions were obviously a lot less sincere.
> 
> Enough jaded fat guy talk from me.  Also, big guys get WAY more flak than the really skinny guys and tend to have way less confidence in my experience. I have a lot more confidence now, although I'm still terrible at actually making a move on a woman.


Almost all of my female friends, whether they are fat or thin, are into bigger guys. My sister in law has always been tiny, but she loves bigger guys. She married my brother who, while not as fat as I am, is a big guy--also he's an inch shorter, so his weight is distributed more thickly. My ex-roommate, a bbw, always always went for mid-sized dudes, but when I introduced her to a SSBHM (also very tall, so just plain BIG), she married him! Best friend from high school? Married a BHM. First girlfriend dumped me for a BHM and she married him (now she's married to a SSBBW who looks like me but that's a whole other can of worms).

In fact, most people I know find my taste in thin guys to be kind of odd--and not just because I'm huge. It's because they all like bigger to very big guys.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Rebecca, your experience sounds like mine, lol. I have many friends who like a big belly to rub on when it comes to guys. Even my gay friends like that! They act like I'm some strange beast when I point out a guy who's skinny and say that I find the guy attractive. One of my best friends has a thing for chubby guys who skateboard. 

One friend of mine once said to me "I don't get how you can be attracted to guys who have the body of a 12 year old boy. Adults should be meaty an yummy." I felt kinda crushed... Like I can't win! lol.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I've known some fat women co-workers over the years who prefer men who are bigger than they are and more muscular. They told me they feel more feminine and petite around a bigger guy. I find it interesting, but not a requirement for me to feel feminine around a guy. What makes me feel feminine is how he treats me when we're together, not the size of his arms or broadness of his shoulders.


----------



## StickMan

Dang, everyone likes the tall guys. No love for us skinny short guys? (I'm single again, woo. :/)

The only girl I've been able to attract enough to ask me out was 5', 80 lbs. The other girls I've talked to (regardless of weight) have insisted that they want taller guys, the better to feel feminine and protected while with him. I'm basically screwed, as far as I can tell.


----------



## gobettiepurple

StickMan said:


> Dang, everyone likes the tall guys. No love for us skinny short guys? (I'm single again, woo. :/)
> 
> The only girl I've been able to attract enough to ask me out was 5', 80 lbs. The other girls I've talked to (regardless of weight) have insisted that they want taller guys, the better to feel feminine and protected while with him. I'm basically screwed, as far as I can tell.



dude, dont lose hope . . . you will find a short round girl to call your own


----------



## CarlaSixx

I don't see a problem with short dudes. But then again... I'm 4 foot 9 so pretty much everyone I meet is taller than me


----------



## gobettiepurple

CarlaSixx said:


> I don't see a problem with short dudes. But then again... I'm 4 foot 9 so pretty much everyone I meet is taller than me



lol . . . I agree, im only like 5 foot 1 on a good day  so hypothetically speaking, some guy that is 5 foot 5 is like a whopping 4 inches taller. 

i do feel bad for short guys though, i can see how they get a tough break from most girls.


----------



## Jello404

gobettiepurple said:


> lol . . . I agree, im only like 5 foot 1 on a good day  so hypothetically speaking, some guy that is 5 foot 5 is like a whopping 4 inches taller.
> 
> i do feel bad for short guys though, i can see how they get a tough break from most girls.



Im 5'4.Average height.And a male friend of mine is the exact same height. He gets alot of shit for it and Ive seen it from girls your height who want a guy whos 6'3 lol so its hard out there for a little dude! lol

I dont know whats worse tho being a short guy or freakisly tall (like 6'5-7'0) or a really really tall girl...hmmm


----------



## Jello404

StickMan said:


> Dang, everyone likes the tall guys. No love for us skinny short guys? (I'm single again, woo. :/)
> 
> The only girl I've been able to attract enough to ask me out was 5', 80 lbs. The other girls I've talked to (regardless of weight) have insisted that they want taller guys, the better to feel feminine and protected while with him. I'm basically screwed, as far as I can tell.



Oh plz! I love guys of all height-just as long as their hot TO ME.And I know plenty of women who feel the same way...Dress well, be confident and charismatic.It'll make up for the height thing boo boo


----------



## Ample Pie

Height is just about the least important physical trait for me when it comes to a mate/partner/whatever. True my current s/o is tall, but my dating history is a mixed bag of short, average, and tall people.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I agree with a lot of people here - it's how you carry yourself that's important, regardless of your body shape. I've dated both little and large guys and found that their size became the least important thing about them. Plus, big girls don't just go for big men, or vice vera!


----------



## gangstadawg

StickMan said:


> Dang, everyone likes the tall guys. No love for us skinny short guys? (I'm single again, woo. :/)
> 
> The only girl I've been able to attract enough to ask me out was 5', 80 lbs. The other girls I've talked to (regardless of weight) have insisted that they want taller guys, the better to feel feminine and protected while with him. I'm basically screwed, as far as I can tell.



think thats bad some time before i met my current GF i tried to ask this one woman out and she said that she is only into REALLY tall men (6ft 5in she wants at minimum) and she said that short men (any thing below her height standards) seem more feminine in her eyes than taller men (WTF!?) and she wasnt nowhere near tall herself she was like 5ft 3in.


----------



## AmazingAmy

gangstadawg said:


> think thats bad some time before i met my current GF i tried to ask this one woman out and she said that she is only into REALLY tall men (6ft 5in she wants at minimum) and she said that short men (any thing below her height standards) seem more feminine in her eyes than taller men (WTF!?) and she wasnt nowhere near tall herself she was like 5ft 3in.



It's odd what people define as masculine and feminine, isn't it? I'm a relatively tall girl (5'10") so does that make me less feminine? Certainly not! It's just her preference, and you shouldn't think too hard over it.

This thread has made me think about a really short guy I know and how GOOD his hugs are! He wraps his arms around my waist and squeezes, rests his chin on my shoulder, and it just feels so nice! 

I wasn't aware of how much I liked it until just now. :wubu:


----------



## gangstadawg

AmazingAmy said:


> It's odd what people define as masculine and feminine, isn't it? I'm a relatively tall girl (5'10") so does that make me less feminine? Certainly not! It's just her preference, and you shouldn't think too hard over it.
> 
> This thread has made me think about a really short guy I know and how GOOD his hugs are! He wraps his arms around my waist and squeezes, rests his chin on my shoulder, and it just feels so nice!
> 
> I wasn't aware of how much I liked it until just now. :wubu:



preference? she was borderlining on judgement. and that wasnt a preference that was what she required. preferences are things you may want but you could also live with out generally.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Man... that woman must have some seriously twisted standards!

I know I have a preference for tall guys (and for me... 5'8" is the start of Tall! lol) but it isn't the be all and end all. Not one bit 

I agree that it's odd what people define as masculine and feminine.


----------



## AmazingAmy

gangstadawg said:


> preference? she was borderlining on judgement.



I was actually thinking about putting 'judgement' rather than 'preference', but didn't want to be too judgemental myself - don't know the girl, after all! But yeah, she really didn't need to say that she regards short men as less masculine - that's just being a bitch, especially since she was talking to a short guy.

And I just looked at your profile. Your partner is beautiful! You make a great couple.


----------



## joswitch

gangstadawg said:


> think thats bad some time before i met my current GF i tried to ask this one woman out and she said that she is only into REALLY tall men (6ft 5in she wants at minimum) and she said that short men (any thing below her height standards) seem more feminine in her eyes than taller men (WTF!?) and she wasnt nowhere near tall herself she was like 5ft 3in.



She was doing that thing that FAs and TAs so often do, turning "I like this" into "Universal Theory Of Everyone"... Lolz!


----------



## mossystate

gangstadawg said:


> think thats bad some time before i met my current GF i tried to ask this one woman out and she said that she is only into REALLY tall men (6ft 5in she wants at minimum) and she said that short men (any thing below her height standards) seem more feminine in her eyes than taller men (WTF!?) and she wasnt nowhere near tall herself she was like 5ft 3in.




Her eyes...her standards...HERS. Look around and see how many posts and threads are started talking about what kind of female body/part is ' the best '...is ' more feminine ', or way too ' masculine '...etc...etc.. That woman responds to really tall men. You are upset that she would not settle. Her height has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## gangstadawg

mossystate said:


> Her eyes...her standards...HERS. Look around and see how many posts and threads are started talking about what kind of female body/part is ' the best '...is ' more feminine ', or way too ' masculine '...etc...etc.. That woman responds to really tall men. You are upset that she would not settle. Her height has nothing to do with anything.



actually i wasnt upset that she wouldnt settle since i wouldnt want to settle for less either but i saw how her personality is and that was enough to know that she was a bad choice to begin with. i was upset by the fact she basically said i was more feminine on the sole basis of my height which i cant see the logic behind that and it just didnt make any sence which makes me question her intelligence plus the fact that her personalty seemed shitty on top of it. so besides her body or physical appearance there wasnt anything redeeming about her which only having a great looking body and not having intelligence or personality (think polished turd) wouldnt cut it with me so if she said yes i prolly would have eventually found her personality and intelligence severly lacking and dry.

so in summary she really wasnt shit to begin with and im glad i found out way ahead of time because that could have been money and time wasted on a date and she could be be some one elses problem (because she sure as hell wouldnt be a asset or a benefit).


----------



## joswitch

mossystate said:


> Her eyes...her standards...HERS. Look around and see how many posts and threads are started talking about what kind of female body/part is ' the best '...is ' more feminine ', or way too ' masculine '...etc...etc..


And see the smackdown laid onto those posters!
Don't forget to mention the smackdown.


----------



## mossystate

gangstadawg said:


> actually i wasnt upset that she wouldnt settle since i wouldnt want to settle for less either but i saw how her personality is and that was enough to know that she was a bad choice to begin with. i was upset by the fact she basically said i was more feminine on the sole basis of my height which i cant see the logic behind that and it just didnt make any sence which makes me question her intelligence. plus the fact that her personalty seemed shitty on top of it. so besides her body or physical appearance there wasnt anything redeeming about her which only having a great looking body and not having intelligence wouldnt cut with me so if she said yes i prolly would have found her personality and intelligence severly lacking and dry.



So you tried to snag this woman solely because you liked the way she looked and you knew zip about her personality...that's cool, but she was supposed to give more to you in terms of how she let you down, than you wanted to give to her in terms of why you wanted to ask her out?

If her intelligence is to be questioned...then I hope you get vocal and question the intelligence of any person who says they think a woman with small breasts ( for example ) is less feminine...or who has a flat ass...or narrow hips...or a big belly...short hair. Or question the intelligence of people who say they feel more feminine or masculine when they are with a person who is _______. And those are only part of the physical/looks list. We get into the non-physical stuff, and we will be here all day. There are men who want a shorter woman, regardless of weight, as it makes the man feel ' masculine '. Do you ever think to yourself, " oh, that woman is not very feminine " ? If you do, then you know that you will disappoint somebody...sometime...and it might not mean that you are stupid, just that we are a combination of what we like, and what society trumpets.


----------



## mossystate

joswitch said:


> And see the smackdown laid onto those posters!
> Don't forget to mention the smackdown.



Just because you are angry, doesn't mean that my point had to include everything to make you OK with it.


----------



## gangstadawg

mossystate said:


> So you tried to snag this woman solely because you liked the way she looked and you knew zip about her personality...that's cool, but she was supposed to give more to you in terms of how she let you down, than you wanted to give to her in terms of why you wanted to ask her out?
> 
> If her intelligence is to be questioned...then I hope you get vocal and question the intelligence of any person who says they think a woman with small breasts ( for example ) is less feminine...or who has a flat ass...or narrow hips...or a big belly...short hair. Or question the intelligence of people who say they feel more feminine or masculine when they are with a person who is _______. And those are only part of the physical/looks list. We get into the non-physical stuff, and we will be here all day. There are men who want a shorter woman, regardless of weight, as it makes the man feel ' masculine '. Do you ever think to yourself, " oh, that woman is not very feminine " ? If you do, then you know that you will disappoint somebody...sometime...and it might not mean that you are stupid, just that we are a combination of what we like, and what society trumpets.



nope. i found out how she was by what she said. i saw her body first but i wanted to see if she was single and how she was intelligence wise and personality wise and when she opened her mouth and talked her personality and intelligence or lack of both i should say showed so if she said yes i prolly would not have found out about those issues untill during a date which i would not have went out with her again. i didnt try to snag on just looks because as i said looks by itself with out a decent personality or intelligence wont cut it with me. i dont question a person on femininity or masculinity for whatever reason since people are what they are physically.

im saying what she sayed made no kinda since what so ever since height shouldnt even have a factor in femininity or masculinity isnt necessarly controlled by gender. besides there are other reasons why i thought she was stupid since that wasnt the only thing she said. not to mention she was way to hood for my taste which didnt show untill after she talked. like she wasnt regular ghetto she was like crazy hood which would have turned me off anyways and im from the hood. there is a difference between learning from the ghetto (and trying to get up out of it which is what im still trying to do my self ) and being a by-product of it and lets just say she was a by-product of it.


----------



## mossystate

gangstadawg said:


> im saying what she sayed made no kinda since what so ever since height shouldnt even have a factor in femininity or masculinity isnt necessarly controlled by gender



I would ask you what you think makes a woman ' feminine ', and a man ' masculine ', but I suppose that is not for this forum...and would be one crazy conversation ( generally speaking, nothing about you in particular ). But....for her sensibilities, a taller man = a more masculine man. Life.


----------



## gangstadawg

mossystate said:


> I would ask you what you think makes a woman ' feminine ', and a man ' masculine ', but I suppose that is not for this forum...and would be one crazy conversation ( generally speaking, nothing about you in particular ). But....for her sensibilities, a taller man = a more masculine man. Life.



and to some one else 2 + 2 = 7 in stead of 4 but i get your point.


----------



## joswitch

...oops, just spotted this is BBW forum - my bad...


----------



## Tracyarts

" This thread has made me think about a really short guy I know and how GOOD his hugs are! He wraps his arms around my waist and squeezes, rests his chin on my shoulder, and it just feels so nice! "

Yeah...I'm several inches taller than my Sweetie Pie, and I've noticed that we're a perfect "hug fit". He can rest his head against the front of my shoulder, and I can rest my cheek on the side of his head. Which I love to do because he has the most amazingly silky hair that is so nice to nuzzle my face against. He's also strong, so the combination of a strong squeeze around my waist and that silky nice smelling hair to bury my face in makes for the ultimate hug. 

Tracy


----------



## Fox

I like fat women. I like thin men. Sounds like a pretty kick ass mixture to me.


----------



## whome

patmcf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I apologize if this question has been asked before on Dimensions, but I would like to know what the BBW's out there think of being with a skinny guy? I realize it always comes down to the individual, as attraction is a subjective thing. However, I would appreciate anyone who can answer my question in any way shape or form.
> 
> I ask this because I am skinny as hell (6'0, 150ish)
> 
> Thank you.



I like tall and slender men, now that I am a ssbbw, but before shorter men or bigger men or whatever were just fine with me. I find with slender tall men, it is just easier:


----------



## TinyTum

My husband is thin. He's not super skinny but he has a small frame. He's 5 ft 8 and just over 130 lbs  I love him exactly the way he is. :happy:

When I was single I was more interested in personality etc., than body shape or size. Never dated anyone really fat or tall but I probably would have given the chance.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

patmcf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I apologize if this question has been asked before on Dimensions, but I would like to know what the BBW's out there think of being with a skinny guy? I realize it always comes down to the individual, as attraction is a subjective thing. However, I would appreciate anyone who can answer my question in any way shape or form.
> 
> I ask this because I am skinny as hell (6'0, 150ish)
> 
> Thank you.



Like most women, I like almost all physiques of guys. However I'm sure there are some of us that do have our preferences for certain _activities_. 

For _ME_ in the bedroom [& living room, patio by the pool, dining room] I like a *strong*, toned yet slimmer gent. They're easier for me to climb up on, straddle & ride.:bounce: 

I'm a big gal & I'm not bow legged. Its still a stretch over the narrow legged/ waisted chaps, but not as much. I've got a part time lover that is 5'7" & 135Lbs. I think actually less than that. And he's been the easiest for me to climb aboard-- so far.

He hasn't 'snapped' in two yet so that's a good thing. 

Cheers,
Katerina


----------



## one2one

I'm a big fan of an average or thin build on a man. I wouldn't discount anyone for their size, but the men who tend turn my head (in that unconscious way when you don't realize you're doing it until you've already done it) are usually smaller men.

I totally agree with the comments about how wonderful it is to hug a shorter man and how nicely everything just falls into place and fits well together. :blush:


----------



## Jes

gangstadawg said:


> seem more feminine in her eyes than taller men (WTF!?) .



I think fatter women are more feminine than thinner women.

Oh wait, no I don't. I wonder where I picked that up?


----------



## NJDoll

I have to admit, I have only dated skinny men before. It's not a preference, just something that happens to me more frequently.


----------



## tinytoddy

StickMan said:


> Dang, everyone likes the tall guys. No love for us skinny short guys? (I'm single again, woo. :/)
> 
> The only girl I've been able to attract enough to ask me out was 5', 80 lbs. The other girls I've talked to (regardless of weight) have insisted that they want taller guys, the better to feel feminine and protected while with him. I'm basically screwed, as far as I can tell.



I have been with quite a few women who were bigger than my 5' and 94 lbs. Its all about confidence my man!! Most just give me credit for even approaching someone who is triple their weight and over a foot taller!!


----------



## VickiNicole

My last boyfriend was a tall skinny guy, I prefer skinny to muscular, not really attracted to obese guys, if he's a lil overweight then I can be attracted to him though


----------



## docilej

I'm 6', 160lbs...and I've always been attracted to bigger girls. There's many reasons for this. One big reason why- and this is a confession- is, I love to be around a big strong person. Yes, I have image issues about myself. I've always been slim(skinny), and boy do people like to point this out -sigh-. And while I've always been athletic I always seem to be a step or 2 behind the bigger guys. With this complex I always sought out bigger girls. They feel so good to be around and to hold on to. I love their strength and 'take charge' demeanor.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I've always had a strong preference for skinny to regular-built guys, but I've never been able to decide whether or not I prefer shorter or taller men... I love the presence and encompassment tall guys offer, but I also never 'fit' with them right.  Short guys, on the other hand, are really comfortable to hold/be held by... I know the thread is about skinny dudes, but it just got me thinking...


----------



## frankman

AmazingAmy said:


> I've always had a strong preference for skinny to regular-built guys, but I've never been able to decide whether or not I prefer shorter or taller men... I love the presence and encompassment tall guys offer, but I also never 'fit' with them right.  Short guys, on the other hand, are really comfortable to hold/be held by... I know the thread is about skinny dudes, but it just got me thinking...



Trust me, taller dudes is where it's at.


----------



## Tania

I do have a fairly decided size range when it comes to physical attraction, but I'm pretty height-ecumenical. Tall is great, but so is shortish. In fact, I'm usually drawn to compact or wiry little dudes over taller, thinner guys. Something about the scale of it all is more manageable for me, as shorter guys can be muscular without being overwhelmingly huge AND their height makes it easier for me to cuddle/kiss them and generally "fit their bodies." 

I'm also fine being the "tall" or "Amazonian" girlfriend if a guy is into that, though I do NOT want to be the dominant partner in the relationship. Size play is cool so long as it's understood that I like pretending to be little sometimes, too. All that said, I'm tall but not incredibly so, being just over 5'8"


----------



## AmazingAmy

You know what I'd like? A line up of every possibly shaped dude so I could test each of them out for hugs. Usually I'm so focused on not head-butting them when we embrace I don't really get a chance to assess.

Right now, two extremes stand out in my memory of favourite-but-fleeting hugs: short, elfin white guy by the name of Jack and tall, huge black guy by the name of Dappa. 

Now, how about a happy medium?


----------



## Oirish

AmazingAmy said:


> You know what I'd like? A line up of every possibly shaped dude so I could test each of them out for hugs. Usually I'm so focused on not head-butting them when we embrace I don't really get a chance to assess.
> 
> Right now, two extremes stand out in my memory of favourite-but-fleeting hugs: short, elfin white guy by the name of Jack and tall, huge black guy by the name of Dappa.
> 
> Now, how about a happy medium?




How about a 5'9 thin (not skinny) California winemaker with a slight tan?


----------



## AmazingAmy

Oirish said:


> How about a 5'9 thin (not skinny) California winemaker with a slight tan?



Heh, that sounds about right!  And yum, wine!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I think I'd settle for anyone that's got a killer personality right now :happy: Lol.
Besides... everyone is taller than me, so there's no fear, lol.


----------



## KyndraReines

I, myself, prefer a taller guy  I'm about 5'10".. 
I also tend towards guys that are more or less average in body type, anywhere between slim to a bit pudgy ^_^;; But, personality is a huge factor  I don't care if a guy is drop dead gorgeous if he's a complete ass >_<


----------



## ksandru

Before I met my husband several years ago, I was attracted to tall, not too thin guys. I had a weakness for International men. Not that American men weren't attractive, they were just (at least the ones I met, anyway) insincere. They wanted to jump in bed with me instead of dating. I was not about to do that. Plus, I was intrigued with culture & accents (love brogues, British, French & such). But when I met my husband, I fell & fell HARD for him (he's Romanian), & we are coming up on 7 years, & 2 kids strong. But I can't lie that a tall English, Scot, Welsh, Italian, Greek, French or Canadian wouldn't turn my head & make me look twice. But I loves my "bull" & his accent is, ummmm...


----------



## atallromantic

Well I only date thicker women, even though I know this about what women are looking for, I'm 6'7" and about 181 lbs, some plus women said they don't do the big on big, they like thinner men. On the other hand some women would like me to be thicker, I have the height but not the weight, so it goes both ways. (I'm single too) LMAO


----------



## VickiNicole

I'm sure you know this but not all big women have a "take charge" demeanor. I don't. I like when the guy takes charge of everything. I am on the submissive side of the fence.



docilej said:


> With this complex I always sought out bigger girls. They feel so good to be around and to hold on to. I love their strength and 'take charge' demeanor.


----------



## BlowingCandle

Personally, I am attracted to skinny men only. It is rare for me to be attracted to a man with weight on him. I feel bad saying that seeing as myself is a BBW. But anyways, that's where I am at.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

My first skinny guy crush, when I was 9 years old: Danny Kaye.







My mom, who was born in 1923 and came of age in the '40s, was a Danny Kaye fan and loved to watch old movies. I saw a lot of his movies when I was a kid and fell in love with him. He and some of the characters he played in his movies still remain my idealized version of a man. Only fantasy, I know, but he made a pretty strong impression on me at a young age.

My second skinny guy crush, age 10:






Disney's Ichabod Crane from the Legend of Sleepy Hollow. Looking back, I realize that I didn't have the best taste in cartoon character men...but what can I say? I was 10.

Age 15, David Bowie:






Whew, what a gorgeous man, and such talent. I still love him and find him incredibly gorgeous.

These days, current skinny man crush: Ralph Fiennes.






As far as I'm concerned, he is walking sex appeal. I know many would disagree with me, but I find him incredibly sexy, and most of the time, a very talented actor. 

...So basically, as long as he's got kind of a pretty boy face, is blond-ish, brooding, quirky and looks like he might have succeeded as a Hitler youth, I'll usually nurse a serious crush on him that usually doesn't die.


----------



## October

thirtiesgirl said:


> ...So basically, as long as he's got kind of a pretty boy face, is blond-ish, brooding, quirky and looks like he might have succeeded as a Hitler youth, I'll usually nurse a serious crush on him that usually doesn't die.



I agree he is hot... but what is that all about? Just wondering if anyone else sees what I see and is scratching their head?


----------



## verucassault

meh, i am a fan of dudes. usually the dark whites. (white men with dark hair and eyes) cant say i prefer skinny. i do like something to hold on to. i suppose i like handsome average men of any height.


----------



## tinytoddy

Where the skinny guy gets called, at best: little, tiny, small...At worst: twig, skeleton, weak etc.

I have been called all those things!!


----------



## tinytoddy

honestly, i believe skinny guys do tend to be more fa. just from my past experience, they tend to like the fact that they are itty bitty and the girl is larger. they are drawn to large, strong women in general. i am not sure what triggers this in them, maybe because they have body issues of their own being super thin or such, but i believe their own size does play a role in their decision to date big girls.

In my opinion of myself I find this statement to be true. Can't explain it, it is what it is. I may be submissive to a point.


----------



## tinytoddy

BlowingCandle said:


> Personally, I am attracted to skinny men only. It is rare for me to be attracted to a man with weight on him. I feel bad saying that seeing as myself is a BBW. But anyways, that's where I am at.



But what if the skinny guy is also shorter than yourself?


----------



## blueeyedevie

This is something I am asked about a lot. If I just say I am engaged and they don't know me well or have met H, they assume he will be a big guy. I was always attracted to a very different type man than H. He is Asian, 5'8, and is slim. When I told my friends that I grew up with they were surprised. I have always been larger, and tall and I have always had one type, Tall and Skinny guys. I can understand a lot of the previous post. I agree it all depends on A. Love, and then comes type. However I do not think I could ever be attracted to a big guy.


----------



## gobettiepurple

blueeyedevie said:


> This is something I am asked about a lot. If I just say I am engaged and they don't know me well or have met H, they assume he will be a big guy. I was always attracted to a very different type man than H. He is Asian, 5'8, and is slim. When I told my friends that I grew up with they were surprised. I have always been larger, and tall and I have always had one type, Tall and Skinny guys. I can understand a lot of the previous post. I agree it all depends on A. Love, and then comes type. However I do not think I could ever be attracted to a big guy.



you are not the only one - my sister, who is super tall, like 5'10" usually dates short asian men. Its not weird, but some of her friends think its weird. I agree though, people will assume whatever they do, mostly because they are working with a certain construct from data that they know of you. I like to be unexpected  congrats on being engaged by the way, he's a lucky devil, whatever he looks like!


----------



## BCBeccabae

While I've more so always been a face person,
I would definitely say I prefer walking skeletons.
Skeleton :3


----------



## 1love_emily

A while ago, I thought that I'd be both a BBW and an FFA. The more and more I look at this site, the more I realize it's not true for me.

I can be attracted to someone with a little extra on them... but I really like tall, skinny, gangly men. Someone with long and lean limbs is just attractive to me. I'm already nearly six feet tall, so I need someone even taller than that. I just need someone to contrast my body shape with his. 

That's what I'm attracted to.


----------



## 1love_emily

atallromantic said:


> Well I only date thicker women, even though I know this about what women are looking for, I'm 6'7" and about 181 lbs, some plus women said they don't do the big on big, they like thinner men. On the other hand some women would like me to be thicker, I have the height but not the weight, so it goes both ways. (I'm single too) LMAO



Like this ^. This is what I would be attracted to. Tall, skinny. :wubu:


----------



## patmcf

1love_emily said:


> I just need someone to contrast my body shape with his.
> 
> That's what I'm attracted to.



I never necessarily correlated my attraction to big, beautiful women with an explicit comparison to my own skinnier frame. However, the more I think about it, I believe it may be an implicit, perhaps subconscious, element of my attraction. I guess what I am saying is, the more I think about a BBW's body in relation to my own, the more turned on I get.


----------



## 1love_emily

patmcf said:


> I never necessarily correlated my attraction to big, beautiful women with an explicit comparison to my own skinnier frame. However, the more I think about it, I believe it may be an implicit, perhaps subconscious, element of my attraction. I guess what I am saying is, the more I think about a BBW's body in relation to my own, the more turned on I get.



I like expressing my provocative thoughts


----------



## LivingCanvas

I've never really thought of myself as tall (I'm 5'10"). But most people tell me that I am. Only when I thought about how most of the guys I've dated have been my height or slightly shorter did I realize that I might actually be considered "tall," haha. 

With that being said, I am often attracted to taller guys but since I'm so shy/self-conscious, unless they approach me, nothing ever becomes of it. Darn nerves! But I guess I love feeling short! One of my old love interests was 6'4" and it was lovely to feel so short in comparison. 

But, in terms of weight preferences, I tend to like the smaller to teddy bear sized guys. While I don't like to think of my size in comparison to the skinny gentleman in question (because I know I'd feel huge...I'm still working on my self-esteem, which dissolved after an abusive relationship) I also don't find myself being attracted to large or larger than me men. Then again, if I fell in love with someone who happened to be large, so be it. You can't help who you love. :]


----------



## 1love_emily

LivingCanvas said:


> Then again, if I fell in love with someone who happened to be large, so be it. You can't help who you love. :]



This is how I feel. Honestly, I talk a big game, but I'd love who I love. 

Snow White says "One day my prince will come". I'm waiting on that day. He doesn't need to be the perfect "other half". He just needs to be himself.


----------



## LivingCanvas

Everyone's allowed to have an "ideal type." We just have to realize that it might not be the actual appearance that our special someone comes in. :]


----------



## BCBeccabae

LivingCanvas said:


> Everyone's allowed to have an "ideal type." We just have to realize that it might not be the actual appearance that our special someone comes in. :]



This makes incredibly good sense and gives me hope.


----------



## nikola090

BCBeccabae said:


> While I've more so always been a face person,
> I would definitely say I prefer walking skeletons.
> Skeleton :3




Here I am!!!!


----------



## penguin

I've long had a preference for tall, skinny, nerd types. Or maybe more dorks, it's hard to tell the difference sometimes. But that's all about intelligence and dorks tend to be funnier than nerds in my experience. It makes me feel a bit hypocritical at times, but we like what we like. Toned is nice, but bulging muscles aren't.


----------



## Bananaspills

My husband is tall and skinny :wubu:
I have, in the past, been attracted to men both taller and shorter than me, thin and fat. But my theoretical ideal would be somehow bigger than me; so either taller than me (I'm 5' 9") or of a similar height to me but built fairly solid (not super-muscular though!)


----------



## KittyKitten

tinytoddy said:


> honestly, *i believe skinny guys do tend to be more fa*. just from my past experience, they tend to like the fact that they are itty bitty and the girl is larger. they are drawn to large, strong women in general. i am not sure what triggers this in them, maybe because they have body issues of their own being super thin or such, but i believe their own size does play a role in their decision to date big girls.
> 
> In my opinion of myself I find this statement to be true. Can't explain it, it is what it is. I may be submissive to a point.



I have noticed that as well as all most of my boyfriends have been smaller than me. Many skinny/slim men are drawn to the large difference in hip size and thighs and get turned on by that.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I love skinny men. My last boyfriend was 6'5 and 150 lbs, and just adorable. I agree with you guys when you say that the thinner guys tend to be FA.
I have to agree with penguin, I love the nerdy, geeky computer loving boy that looks as though he may have not seen the sun's light in a few months. Huge muscles don't really do it for me, personally.


----------



## Oldtimer76

I think it is true and speak for many other FA's that we don't mind being skinny next to a big or even supersized lady. The difference in size is a huge turn on:blush: For myself I even wanna loose weight to make it even more special:happy:


----------



## hegotgame88

I love the contrast of myself being a slim toned body and a larger woman soft, supple and round it just seems like a great fit. Unfortunately I have met a lot of larger women who might admire fit guys from far away but when faced with the reality of being with one become self conscience and don't like the feeling of their partner being "smaller" than them. Even though I am 6'2 :doh:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

hegotgame88 said:


> I love the contrast of myself being a slim toned body and a larger woman soft, supple and round it just seems like a great fit. Unfortunately I have met a lot of larger women who might admire fit guys from far away but when faced with the reality of being with one become self conscience and don't like the feeling of their partner being "smaller" than them. Even though I am 6'2 :doh:



I'm 5'10" and an SSBBW I have always been attracted to men who are thin, or athletic, or super hot :: giggling:: and even shorter guys (I have this Seth Green crush). I'm very eclectic. Here is reality I am always much larger than the guy who I am drooling over..always. That is part of the sexual dynamic that I like as well. I think you just have run across very self conscious big girls? Are they young? Sometimes it takes women awhile to find their own sexuality. 

I don't know if it is age, but, when I was young certain norms were drilled into my head of what I was "supposed" to like and find attractive. We were told as girls he was supposed to be taller than us..blond hair and blue eyes...etc. Well, what really turns me on doesn't fit into those categories every day of the week. And I realized physical traits weren't the only thing to turn me on. When I realized this I opened myself up to some of the most amazing sexual experiences to be honest.


----------



## hegotgame88

I am 22 so yea the majority of the girls I meet are young, and I always chalk up their insecurities to youth. I have a wide range of physical attractions as well and also realize physical appearance is most definitely not end all be all. But its frustrating when someones insecurities get in the way of a possible relationship/good thing


----------



## PunkyGurly74

It is sad when people get in their own way...I have been guilty. I have regrets and think what if. 

You sir have so many more conquests ahead of you  And relationships. Some girls you meet will be comfortable enough in her own skin to not worry about that you are "smaller" than them and just revel in a nice, toned chest  However, we women sometimes just need a strong, caring shoulder who makes us feel accepted so that we will let down our guard. I realize this is hard...but, it will do wonders


----------



## hegotgame88

PunkyGurly74 said:


> It is sad when people get in their own way...I have been guilty. I have regrets and think what if.
> 
> You sir have so many more conquests ahead of you  And relationships. Some girls you meet will be comfortable enough in her own skin to not worry about that you are "smaller" than them and just revel in a nice, toned chest  However, we women sometimes just need a strong, caring shoulder who makes us feel accepted so that we will let down our guard. I realize this is hard...but, it will do wonders [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Well thank you for being so sweet  I have no problem being that shoulder and im really not that "small' just smaller than the average bbw, i have quite a confident "dominate" take charge kind of personality.....just some of the bigger women I have met dislike feeling larger than their partner, not saying all larger women are like this just sharing my experience as a youngnsta


----------



## AmazingAmy

My insecurities wrecked what I always fantasised would have been an _incredible _relationship when I was 14, even though the guy was a serial user. He was so beautifully charming, sexy, confident, intelligant and interesting - and into _me_. For the first time in my life - and the only time until I'd turn 18 - someone was physically interested in me and wasn't afraid to be public about it. The first thing he did when he met me was slip his hands under my top, rest them on my tummy and ask me if his hands were cold.  I don't know how I stopped myself from screaming with horror at the fact someone had touch my flabby, disgusting belly (I was 14 and hated everything), but he just broke down so many inhibitions.

It's just a shame the old insecurity overcame me in the end. Even now when I know I probably would have ended up being hurt by this guy I still regret that my self-loathing and fear got in the way of me finding out. 

Never again, dude! I'm never letting my insecurities scare me off again.


----------



## hegotgame88

That is a fantastic attitude


----------



## Jah

I have been attracted to a variety of men because I think that personality is most important.


----------



## Deacone

I'm pretty much stick to skinny guys. My boyfriend is a very skinny guy, and I love over-powering him. He's not even that tall; like average height. But that's the type i usually go for.

Although yeah, Jah is right. Personality is really important.


----------



## 1love_emily

Yet, what I've noticed from my very narrow fishbowl of a community I live in, is that the tall, skinny, nerdy type that I so desperately seek always tend to be attracted to the model-y girls. 

Then the awkward, gangly, pimply left overs go for the model-y girls friends.... 

Then no one is left over for this special type of model.

Why does this happen? I read things of these men that I would love to be with and who would probably love to be with me who say they want and women who want what I want and we all like the same thing. Yet I can't get any. :really sad:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Based on recent experiences, my response to this thread is: YES.


----------



## Oldtimer76

1love_emily said:


> Yet, what I've noticed from my very narrow fishbowl of a community I live in, is that the tall, skinny, nerdy type that I so desperately seek always tend to be attracted to the model-y girls.
> 
> Then the awkward, gangly, pimply left overs go for the model-y girls friends....
> 
> Then no one is left over for this special type of model.
> 
> Why does this happen? I read things of these men that I would love to be with and who would probably love to be with me who say they want and women who want what I want and we all like the same thing. Yet I can't get any. :really sad:



Hey hun, although you are not a model, it doesn't mean you are less or less attractive to these guys. I only see compliments about your pictures and posts. And your love for music must be a turn-on for many:kiss2:


:bow:


----------



## Pitch

Tall and skinny? That's basically been all of my boyfriends. Heh. Not that I don't mind not as tall or a bigger guy whether in fat or muscle but thats been the theme so far. Me teetering anywhere from 290-320 and them? Less than 160 in all cases.

So yeah! It happens!


----------



## Deacone

It's quite funny, because my boyfriend likes me supersized, and i love him super skinny. So it works both ways because he's a lanky git  xxx


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I generally tend to date either short, thin guys (like 5-6ish) or extremely tall (6-5 or more) skinny guys. I'm 5-2 and usually floating somewhere between 180-250 (I'm really bad with the yo-yo thing). Not that I haven't dated men of a more normal height or men who weigh more than 170 pounds, that just doesn't tend to be who catches my eye.

My mother claims I just want somebody who will balance me out so our children will be normal sized (ie. not fat or skinny). Sometimes I think she's right and sometimes I think she's crazy.


----------



## thefaa21

Well I'm glad there are so many bigger women that prefer being with a skinny guy


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My sister, who is much larger than I am, married a guy who weighs about 160 dripping wet in all his clothes. I always thought big girls and skinny guys went together. I blame that Mother Goose rhyme about Jack Sprat.


----------



## Angelina

Well, I'm 5'1 so EVERYONE is taller than I am.  But usually I tend to like guys who are 5'8+ . Weight is subjective - I've liked bigger guys and I've liked skinny guys. Potential partners are given a thorough check for potential logistic problems in several key areas(not just physical).


----------



## Moulin_Rouge

There's is nothing wrong with skinny guys haha. Especially if they're cute. You have nothing to worry about you;re really really handsome.


----------



## Cyn

I've only dated and married tall, skinny guys. My husband is 6'1" and 170lbs and I'm 5'2.5" (yes that half counts lol) and about 260ish. my eyes always follow the skinny skelton guys, the skinnier the sexier imo :wubu:


----------



## Kamily

Im just not into tall and skinny guys. I would much rather have a bigger guy that isnt too tall...preferably under 6'. Im ony 5'4" so that works for me.


----------



## darlingzooloo

Personally I'm generally physically attracted to men ranging from thin to average, to a bit bigger than average, but I think for most women (and men too) it's about the personality, chemistry, and similar goals.....unless of course you are not looking for a lasting relationship but just one time thing.

At anyrate, just be your awesome self!


----------



## BBW_Curious1

IMHO, as a BBW heigh 5'5'' weighing in at 275# with a husband who is 5'8'' and approx 100 lbs lighter than me...I say that size doesn't matter. BUT he is constantly nagging me to exercise more etc etc...and I realize that's not a bad thing (but sometimes I get annoyed because then he "shows" me that he likes my curves...wtf

Anyway, I guess my point is that it doesn't matter what your size/height is IMHO so long as you be yourself, and let your girl be herself all should be well


----------



## Gspoon

I always wonder when I see a skinny guy with a bigger girl if the guy is an FA. But then my better judgment comes back and says "Perhaps he loves her regardless of weight situation". Preferences are preferences, FA's are not the only ones who have them, I can assure you of that.

It is important to remember, that just because BBWs are fat doesn't mean that they will only find attraction toward BHMs. And even more important to remember is just because you are a skinnier guy doesn't mean that all the BBWs in the world will fall for you. A lot of guys happen to feel that way, and I am pretty sure 98% of the ladies on this site and on other sites will go tell guys with those opinions to shove it where the sun don't shine. Not that you said that anyway, I have just wanted to say something about that for a long time.

In short, the relationship SHOULD NOT revolve around how many belt notches you or your significant other need. It is about how many times a day that person makes you feel 200% better about yourself.


----------



## Amatrix

I prefer a taller skinnier male.
Taller... the better.
Just reminds me how short and fat I am, even if I am average height (5 feet 7 inches).

Have also dated and loved someone who was very fat, like near immobility himself.

So yea while looks are normally what brings us in, there has to be chemistry.


----------



## Blackjack

Gspoon said:


> In short, the relationship SHOULD NOT revolve around how many belt notches you or your significant other need. It is about how many times a day that person makes you feel 200% better about yourself.



When are we getting married?


----------



## CaitiDee

Amatrix said:


> I prefer a taller skinnier male.
> Taller... the better.
> Just reminds me how short and fat I am, even if I am average height (5 feet 7 inches).



According to everyone I tell my height to (5'6''), we're taller than average. I looked it up once and really we're not much taller than the average American female. But I always get, "Oh you're tall for a girl." 

Anywho, in theory, I like tall skinny guys. In reality, I tend to be attracted to guys of average height and build. No requirements though. Love is love.


----------



## Gspoon

Blackjack said:


> When are we getting married?



After a bromantic evening... Say! Do you like food?!


----------



## Shosh

As a BBW I prefer taller thinner men. That is just my preference. Five foot eleven, six foot, something like that.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

If he's alive & hetrosexual, it's all good for me!!!!!! :smitten:


----------



## MACKMANRON

patmcf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I apologize if this question has been asked before on Dimensions, but I would like to know what the BBW's out there think of being with a skinny guy? I realize it always comes down to the individual, as attraction is a subjective thing. However, I would appreciate anyone who can answer my question in any way shape or form.
> 
> I ask this because I am skinny as hell (6'0, 150ish)
> 
> Thank you.



I perfer my woman bigger than me and taller i have dated a woman that was 450lbs 5'11" and i am 5'7" 190lbs and i loved every minute of it.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

CaitiDee said:


> According to everyone I tell my height to (5'6''), we're taller than average. I looked it up once and really we're not much taller than the average American female. But I always get, "Oh you're tall for a girl."
> 
> Anywho, in theory, I like tall skinny guys. In reality, I tend to be attracted to guys of average height and build. No requirements though. Love is love.




I'm 5'10" (i always thought 5'11" but maybe I'm starting the shrinking thing already) and I've only once dated a man taller than me.


----------



## penguin

fatgirlflyin said:


> I'm 5'10" (i always thought 5'11" but maybe I'm starting the shrinking thing already) and I've only once dated a man taller than me.



I'm 5'9.5", and all the men I've been involved with have been my height or taller, most of them at least 6'.


----------



## AuntHen

I am tall... around 5'10" or 5'11" and I have always preferred *shorter *and slender with natural muscle tone (athletic but not bulky).


----------



## sammieSC2

i like my guys to have some meat on them, but not a lot. and some muscle, but not a hulk hogan. i've been with some really sweet, wonderful slender men, but if i can see their ribs, it's just a turn off to me.


----------



## mossystate

MACKMANRON said:


> I i am 5'7" 190lbs



But, that's not skinny. Just saying.


----------



## olwen

There was a time when I didn't really care, but now my general rule is that if his waist is smaller than my thigh, he's too thin. And I know it's a silly thought because strength is enhanced while in the throes of passion, but I will still feel like I'd have to be especially careful or I'd break him in half or something and I wouldn't be able to relax.


----------



## LovelyLiz

olwen said:


> There was a time when I didn't really care, but now my general rule is that if his waist is smaller than my thigh, he's too thin. And I know it's a silly thought because strength is enhanced while in the throes of passion, but I will still feel like I'd have to be especially careful or I'd break him in half or something and I wouldn't be able to relax.



This is kind of a reality in the fat woman, very skinny guy equation, eh? - just kind of the fear that he's more fragile or can't withstand as much pressure or something. I definitely notice those kinds of worries more with a very thin guy - but from the thin guys' comments who post around here, it really doesn't seem to be a problem for them. Reading their posts, combined with just being reassured by the very thin guy that I am not causing physical pain, has helped me be a lot less worried about this. But I totally get that line of thinking you're talking about...


----------



## CaitiDee

mcbeth said:


> This is kind of a reality in the fat woman, very skinny guy equation, eh? - just kind of the fear that he's more fragile or can't withstand as much pressure or something. I definitely notice those kinds of worries more with a very thin guy - but from the thin guys' comments who post around here, it really doesn't seem to be a problem for them. Reading their posts, combined with just being reassured by the very thin guy that I am not causing physical pain, has helped me be a lot less worried about this. But I totally get that line of thinking you're talking about...



Even when I was less confident than I am today... I just never worried about that. And I think its kind of silly that women do. The human body is absolutely incredible. And lets face it... A guy knows what he's getting into with girls like us. Its not like we're hiding all that weight under our dresses! I think if a guy wants to be with you, he's aware of the (supposed) risks involved and doesn't care!


----------



## LovelyLiz

CaitiDee said:


> Even when I was less confident than I am today... I just never worried about that. And I think its kind of silly that women do. The human body is absolutely incredible. And lets face it... A guy knows what he's getting into with girls like us. Its not like we're hiding all that weight under our dresses! I think if a guy wants to be with you, he's aware of the (supposed) risks involved and doesn't care!



That's a very good point.  My bf is very thin, and I definitely agree that the human body is absolutely incredible and able to withstand quite a bit. But I also really don't want to cause injury to someone I care about, and sometimes it's easier to feel like I could potentially do so when the guy is smaller - and I don't even mean in sex, I just mean by like laying on an arm and shifting the wrong way, etc. It's not something I think about as much now, but I realize it's not a completely irrational line of thought.


----------



## olwen

mcbeth said:


> This is kind of a reality in the fat woman, very skinny guy equation, eh? - just kind of the fear that he's more fragile or can't withstand as much pressure or something. I definitely notice those kinds of worries more with a very thin guy - but from the thin guys' comments who post around here, it really doesn't seem to be a problem for them. Reading their posts, combined with just being reassured by the very thin guy that I am not causing physical pain, has helped me be a lot less worried about this. But I totally get that line of thinking you're talking about...



I know for a fact that it isn't a problem for them, which is all the more reason my feelings about it are irrational. I know I won't break a skinny dude and haven't so far, but now I just get Sqicked out by the size contrast and it makes me feel like a giantess and the guy some delicate twig. I guess these days I want to feel normal and a tall medium build guy or a tall chubby guy would help me feel that way I think.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

All of my boyfriends have been at least 6' if not slightly taller. I'm 5'9" for comparison. I also usually fetch the skinny dudes, though I very briefly dated a man around my size (350ish and similar height). I don't know... I feel strange when I date a man that I can out-run.

As for the "I'm afraid I'lll break him" thing, I've never once been worried about it. There's a difference in my mind between skinny and frail, and I don't find frail men attractive. If I could mistake a guy's figure for that of the average size 2 sorority chick, he's not getting in my bed.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

Gosh, I have to admit that I'm a sucker for a tall, skinny guy! I just love the contrast of my fat body against their skinny frame. I can't quite put it into words but I definitely have a preference towards thin men.


----------



## Steph78

VeronicaVaughn said:


> Gosh, I have to admit that I'm a sucker for a tall, skinny guy! I just love the contrast of my fat body against their skinny frame. I can't quite put it into words but I definitely have a preference towards thin men.



My thoughts exactly. The contrast is amazing and its why I love skinny guys!


----------



## Tina

In my experience, skinny guys are often much stronger than they might seem.


----------



## tummylovin'003

Although my usual prefrence is chunkier fellas, my current boyfriend is really skinny, around 9 stone(around 5ft 7) compared to my 14 and a half(ish!) (5ft 9ish).

I do get quite self concious by the contrast, I usually like my blokes to be bigger than me, I like the feeling of being kept safe in their arms! (Soppy, I know! )

That doesn't mean I don't find my current boyfriend attractive though, personality counts for alot too!


----------



## cinnamongirlky

I do *love* me some tall, skinny men, that's my preference. I would love to find one for myself haha! 

However, I also wouldn't LIMIT myself...


----------



## joey86

cinnamongirlky said:


> I do *love* me some tall, skinny men, that's my preference. I would love to find one for myself haha!
> 
> However, I also wouldn't LIMIT myself...



I'm onyl 5'11  lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

joey86 said:


> I'm onyl 5'11  lol



I do believe that's considered "tall" unless you come from the Amazon or a family of NBA stars.


----------



## joey86

CarlaSixx said:


> I do believe that's considered "tall" unless you come from the Amazon or a family of NBA stars.



lol sadly thats not a family i belong to hehe .


----------



## GlassDaemon

My boyfriend is about the size of the OP 6ft, 150lbsish, he might be less now. I'm 5'7 and 240lbs, so the first time he urged me to get on top you can imagine my horror, alas he did not snap, there were no crushing sounds, he didn't cry out in terrible pain. He is also my first and only partner so he had to... err teach me, so I imagine I made some awkward motions but alas, there was no physical pain, nothing broke and I don't believe it was uncomfortable for him!

I read once that fat girls need to leave the skinny guys alone cause it's a hilarious sight, it is crap like that that makes skinny fat lovers have more trouble finding a thick chick. When we are brain washed to such a rotten society it's hard to have a relationship with a smaller guy, whether it be because the girl feels she's not worthy or because of some ridiculous theorized health concerns! 

I don't believe any man will ever love me like he does, ever inch of my body has been kissed and worshiped by his loving hands, whether I'm hairy, bloated or have a cold, he's never repulsed or put off by me.


----------



## Adrian

Here is a picture that goes back aways (gas was 25.9¢/gal).
I was 6'-½" and weighed &#8776; 145-lbs. My wife was 5'-8" and weighed around 260-lbs.
-Adrian 

View attachment 1968_Jackie&Adrian_E-m.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Adrian said:


> Here is a picture that goes back aways (gas was 25.9¢/gal).
> I was 6'-½" and weighed &#8776; 145-lbs. My wife was 5'-8" and weighed around 260-lbs.
> -Adrian



I love this picture! Such a beautiful couple. And I like that you're not both smiling with big grins. It seems like a newer phenomenon that everyone has to look like they are tripping on ecstasy in every photo they take. Anyway, I love your photo - thanks for sharing.


----------



## cinnamongirlky

joey86 said:


> I'm onyl 5'11  lol



5'11 is tall to me...I am 5' 3...so no worries there!


----------



## cinnamongirlky

Adrian said:


> Here is a picture that goes back aways (gas was 25.9¢/gal).
> I was 6'-½" and weighed &#8776; 145-lbs. My wife was 5'-8" and weighed around 260-lbs.
> -Adrian



This is a fantastic pic!!!! Love it!


----------



## AbeCross

As a skinny dude with a large lady, she was really apprehensive about being on top. It took her awhile to get comfortable and sometimes she is still nervous. You ladies need to stop being so self-conscious! It feels AWESOME


----------



## MissHoney

I've actually only ever been with skinny guys and I happily rock the cowgirl position. :happy:


----------



## TexasTrouble

I've always been attracted to guys who'd be considered tall and skinny. I call it my "Jack Sprat" syndrome.


----------



## Kenster102.5

Man I need to get out more get some courage to go to a bash, and try and find some of you girls. If anyone is interested I am 5'11" and around 120 LBs.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons

Tall and skinny guys....not exactly. I'm shorter than her and we are in very much love! I'm not exactly skinny, more like chubby. I blame it on Iowa.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Kenster102.5 said:


> Man I need to get out more get some courage to go to a bash, and try and find some of you girls. If anyone is interested I am 5'11" and around 120 LBs.



There's dances in Toronto  Dont be shy to attend them! Perhaps your perfect BBW is waiting for you at one of those.


----------



## KFD

Melinda isn't quite BBW status, but she is definitely an amazon, taller and physically bigger than me. I have been with some plus-sized dreams beofre her, and I REALLY got turned on when these larger girls are (or were ) on top! I just can't envision a size zero riding cowgirl (or naked in bed with me!) On top of me.


Yeah, yeah, it's been a while since I have been on here, I couldn't get Dims in the 'Stan, and this site isn't droid friendly when it comes to uploading pictures!

KFD


----------



## docilej

...do you like it when they wear "skinny" jeans? /...just curious/


----------



## Kenster102.5

I wear my jeans still a bit baggy, I don't like skinny jeans, they are a bit constricting.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Skinny guys wearing skinny jeans? I don't usually like that, but I guess it overall depends on the guy. 

But if you've got some chicken legs, and them skinny jeans are _tight_, as in basically either close to ripping at the seams or constricting bloodflow to your feet, then that's *WAY* too tight.

Well fitted is best. Baggy sucks.


----------



## TexasTrouble

I live in the middle of hipster hell, so, no, not a fan of the skinny jeans on a guy. Not that big of a fan of them on anyone, really.


----------



## Jess87

docilej said:


> ...do you like it when they wear "skinny" jeans? /...just curious/



Some guys look awesome in skinny jeans, but then some, uh... well. One of my professors wore skinny jeans to class one day. I sat at the front. His junk was outlined to an extent that I want to see on very few people. So, I've learned to avert my eyes when confronted with males in skinny jeans.


----------



## CuteyChubb

I am definitely sexually attracted to tall, lean/slim/skinny men. Love them. :wubu:


----------



## NewfieGal

Aren't all jeans that skinny guys wear skinny jeans LOL ...just kidding...as to skinny guys I wouldn't toss one to the side because of his size he maybe the perfect guy(if there were such a thing )...great things come in all shapes and sizes you just gotta pick the right box!


----------

